# Bear's Step by Step = Another WINNER!



## jfsjazz (Feb 16, 2021)

Props once again to Bear for his step by step tutorials!  This is an English roast after 21 hours at 132 in the SV.  Seared on the grill to finish.  Better than any deli roast beef I could ever find.  As a matter of fact, I hadn't eaten deli roast beef for over 30 years until I started with the SV!!!  

Thanks again Bear!!!


----------



## jmusser (Feb 16, 2021)

Have always appreciated Bear's step by steps. Makes it easier for someone like me. HAhaha. That looks great. Did u slice up deli style?  Loving that color there. LIKE


----------



## jfsjazz (Feb 16, 2021)

jmusser said:


> Have always appreciated Bear's step by steps. Makes it easier for someone like me. HAhaha. That looks great. Did u slice up deli style?  Loving that color there. LIKE


Yep, sliced almost paper thin, vac bagged and frozen.


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 16, 2021)

Man that looks great! You cant  go wrong following Bears lead.
Jim


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 16, 2021)

Looks delicious! Bear has definitely made things easier for alot of us!

Ryan


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 16, 2021)

looks great. yeah bear and alot of the other people here on smf  take away a lot of the guessing work for us.


----------



## uncle eddie (Feb 16, 2021)

Looks delicious!


----------



## texomakid (Feb 16, 2021)

I still follow Bear's steps on Prime Rib. It just works....

That roast looks awesome.


----------



## robrpb (Feb 16, 2021)

Great looking roast. What is the link for Bear's recipe you used? Thanks.

Rob


----------



## jmusser (Feb 16, 2021)

Not sure the exact. But this is Bearcarver's awesome link






						Bear's "Step by Step" Index
					

Bear's "Step by Step" Index  I made this index, because a lot of guys use my "Step by Steps", and I couldn't get them all in my Signature. Then I'd have to find the one I had that best suited what they were wanting to do. At times it has taken me forever to find one of my Step by Steps that...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## jfsjazz (Feb 18, 2021)

robrpb said:


> Great looking roast. What is the link for Bear's recipe you used? Thanks.
> 
> Rob


Thanks to jmusser for the reply.  Here is the entry from Bear's index for this project:  *Beef Eye Round (Finally) *(9-18-18) ***


----------



## robrpb (Feb 18, 2021)

Thanks jmusser and jfsjazz for your replies.

Rob


----------

